# Navarre Pier



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Had a pretty good day today. 
2 kings, 2 nice size Spanish and a nerf shark lol



























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! Did it get cold out there ?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Not at all...just wet but gortex kept me dry 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

Looks like a good time, Nice catch and Good report thanks


----------



## drewquez (Jul 10, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you. Been catching a few more kings this past week as well. I got my new reel in on Friday and got a chance to use it yesterday. Spinfisher bailless.....Definitely took some getting used to. I was able to land a nice Spanish and lost another one between the pylons. I hooked a nice king but lost it....couldn't set the hook quick enough lol....still need to learn the the ol finger trick I guess for bailless reels. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Little king


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

And how the hell do I get the pic to upload correctly and not sideways

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

